# Valentine's Meat Juice?!?



## swizzle (May 20, 2005)

I've found a little bit about this small bottle on the net. It was as health tonic made from real beef juice. I think its a cute bottle and the name made me laugh. I have it soaking in Lime-a-way right now to clean out the inside of the bottle. I posted it here because the seam doesn't go through the top. Can anyone give me an age on this bottle and maybe a value? Swiz


----------



## bubbas dad (May 20, 2005)

swizzle
 thats a great bottle. what are it's measurements? i mostly collect soda bottles but would to find one of those for my shelf.


----------



## swizzle (May 20, 2005)

It's about 3 and a half inches tall. I'll get a closer measurement later. I'm on my Gram's computer and my bottles at home. I got it for .50 cents at a garage sale a few days ago. Swiz


----------



## bubbas dad (May 20, 2005)

50 cent! in my opinion, that's one hell of a deal. i love bottles that are out the ordinary in shape or size. great find


----------



## KentOhio (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, the Valentine's Meat Juice bottles are neat. As far as I know, they only come in two versions: yours and a later machine-made one that looks about the same. There isn't any larger size.  They're really common, so it must have been a popular product. At bottle shows, I usually see them sell for about $3 to $6. 
 If you find out where the company was located, write back; I'd like to know.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 20, 2005)

Valentine's Meat Juice was patented in 1876 in Richmond,Va and in business til the early 1930's.

 Cliff


----------



## portland med. man (May 21, 2005)

i have one but it`s a little darker in color mine is a blown bottle.....


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2005)

I saw one on the net with a paper label and another one with a bigger lip. My bottle appears to have the sickness. I had it soaking in CLR all day and only had a tiny amount of the white residue come off of it. I have an unfortunate rate of about 80% to 85% of my bottles that are sick.[]. If its not the sickness then what will take it off? I have hundreds of bottles, should I fill a 5 gallon bucket full of CLR and dunk them all in several large batches? Is there a better, cheaper way? Swiz


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

[sm=lol.gif]Jeez _thats_ how you use CLR? I swear by it but thats not how i use it. Only set stuff in it if its metal, like caps....then thats really beneficial....I've posted this for several people asking about CLR, so ill copy paste it for you


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

Heres the copy paste from my original reply to someone asking about rust (it works for everything especially the white stuff) I dont think its taking your white stuff off because there is no abrasion..... anyways, what i said was

 "what i do that works really well is I take a long toothbrush and put it in the CLR bottle, thein i scrub the glass and the toothbrush lets you scrub the inside...If the bottle is too deep what i do is take a long shiskabob skewer and some paper towels and you dip the paper towel in the CLR and then put it in the bottle and use the skewer to manuever it around and scrub the insides. Then when youre done you get it out and put a dry piece of paper towel and do the same thing to dry it off because if you dont wipe CLR off of anything when youre done it will leave a white residue. Good luck "

 So there you go it should work for you because it works really well for me.....


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

btw that product sounds really nasty....i cant beleive people bought a product going by the name of "meat juice"...yuck[]


----------



## oldshoe4u (May 22, 2005)

Check under the cleaning and repairing forum for some good cleaning tips, I have the best luck with 000 steel wool on the end of a plastic coat hanger and polish out the stubborn deposits, 000 steel wool doesnt scracth the glass, have also had and heard of good luck with barkeepers firiend. good luck!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2005)

hey old shoe hows it going miss you on the forum     mike!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2005)

heres mine machine made


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 23, 2005)

whoa i didnt know it was so tiny.....thats cool[]


----------

